# Fernandes guitars on sale cheap



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Prices slashes on several models. Clearing some stock out. 

http://www.fernandesguitarshop.com/


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow I wish I had some spare cash for one of these.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

What is the market strategy?
Why so many half-naked woman to sell a guitar?
Looks like a budweiser tv ad or a Monster Trucks show...
It's sad and disrespectfull!

Sorry for the rant, I hate this kind of sexual marketing!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Always wanted a sustainer pickup...

As for the marketing technique with the objectification of women, Guitar Player magazine had its knickers in knots about this decades ago. The more things change the more they remain the same.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> Always wanted a sustainer pickup...
> 
> As for the marketing technique with the objectification of women, Guitar Player magazine had its knickers in knots about this decades ago. The more things change the more they remain the same.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I would have pulled the trigger on one but the model I like does not have the sustainer


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I like this one, if only I wasn't buying my buddies guitar I would jump on it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> What is the market strategy?
> Why so many half-naked woman to sell a guitar?
> Looks like a budweiser tv ad or a Monster Trucks show...
> It's sad and disrespectfull!
> ...




agreed! nothing pisses me off more than a nice set of titties!!!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Exactly my thought when I first entered the site. Just sad.




Ti-Ron said:


> What is the market strategy?
> Why so many half-naked woman to sell a guitar?
> Looks like a budweiser tv ad or a Monster Trucks show...
> It's sad and disrespectfull!
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> agreed! nothing pisses me off more than a nice set of titties!!!


lol...I love a nice rack too, but that kind of advertising is pretty tacky. cheapens the brand. and what do they think, losers are going to make a buying decision to buy a guitar based on a pic of semi clad model posing with one?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> lol...I love a nice rack too, but that kind of advertising is pretty tacky. cheapens the brand. and what do they think, losers are going to make a buying decision to buy a guitar based on a pic of semi clad model posing with one?


Dean used to be bad for that too


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Dean used to be bad for that too
> 
> View attachment 6808


lol...that one is just idiotic...why would anyone take their electric guitar swimming in the ocean with them? is that "the Dean Difference", a submersible/waterproof guitar?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no but they make a beautiful canoe paddle. hahahahaha

i dont sweat the sexy ads so much because titillation permeates all advertising. so seeing it when viewing a product associated with sex drugs and rock and roll is no stretch.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> no but they make a beautiful canoe paddle. hahahahaha
> 
> i dont sweat the sexy ads so much because titillation permeates all advertising. so seeing it when viewing a product associated with sex drugs and rock and roll is no stretch.


True, but a little subtlety or even cleverness/ wit would go a long way. When it's this blatant, it's kind of insulting, and shows no imagination or effort was used.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> I like this one, if only I wasn't buying my buddies guitar I would jump on it.


I would certainly consider this one if I had a little wall space left. prices don't seem outrageous.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Incoming snow white Vertigo Elite and HSC!

I'm an idiot. 8P


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> Incoming snow white Vertigo Elite and HSC!
> 
> I'm an idiot. 8P


Nice score. Can't beat the price


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, they must've had a street price of double that.

Do these come in from the States?
There was two options on shipping, $29 UPS ground, or $79 CP.
I opted for CP, assuming that these were coming in from the US.

The Sustainer should be fun, I've always wanted to give one s whirl.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Yes, they must've had a street price of double that.
> 
> Do these come in from the States?
> There was two options on shipping, $29 UPS ground, or $79 CP.
> ...


They are really cool. I had a Sustainiac put on an Epiphone to see if Id like it, and its a real neat effect. If you ever used an ebow, it kid of gives you that type of effect, but less skill required 
if youre playing straight forward music like Acdc or the Stones, it might not be as useful.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Yes, they must've had a street price of double that.
> Do these come in from the States?
> …[ ]...


Yes. They've been gathering dust in a warehouse for quite some time. 
The brand has essentially been dead in the water for awhile.
I guess they finally decided to clear out the space.


----------

